# elite 7HDI troubles



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I have been having problems with my elite 7 losing GPS signal, on clear days I might add, and while I am trolling my speed jumps all over the place from .7 to 7 or 8 mph while I am trolling at about 2 - 2.5 mph. I have been using my i-pilot to read my speed during this time. And yes I did the 2.0 upgrade.

The thing that really makes me mad is that when I emailed Lowrance they just ask if I did the upgrade if so I should buy the .1 puck. Then I replied that I was unhappy with that answer they said the unit doesn't read speeds well under 3mph. I can't believe my little $120 garmin for my car will give me more accurate readings than a $700 unit from Lowrance.

Any suggestions, please help

Large6er


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

It seems they are having soft ware issues and I was told there is an update coming to fix many problems that they are having, my 7hdi unit will shut down from time to time and It will get a screen freeze also from time to time, the only time mine does the speed jumping is when I troll for walleye but doesn't do it that much to bother me, the unit does seem to run too hot for my liking, all in all like the unit, I know several guys that have them and each is having issues with them, check make sure you have a clear shot to the shy with the unit, if you are shooting throught the windshield the aluminum around the windshield may cause interference.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Yea Musky I agree, for the most part I love the unit and it is perfect for what I do, I love love love the down imaging. I have a 20 foot Jon, no top, no wind screen it sits right on top of my console on a ram mount. Thats what is so frustrating, I even went as far as to run dedicated wiring to a circuit block to avoid any interference from any other wires.

I hope they do have a patch to fix this because I don't want to spend $200 on a puck and $150 on a NMEA 2000 speed sensor.


----------

